# Favorite Tang Soo Do Video Series



## stoneheart (Feb 18, 2005)

Which series would you recommend for a good example of Tang Soo Do technique of power generation and hyung performance?

 Ho Sik Pak's
 Chun Sik Kim's

 Any others?  Thanks.


----------



## Miles (Feb 19, 2005)

I don't train in TSD, but teach TKD at a TSD dojang, the owner of which has both series and says he prefers GM C.S. Kim's.

 Miles


----------



## TSDMDK16485 (Feb 24, 2005)

my kwan jang nim just had a hyung tape come out 

from the tradidtional tang soo do organization


----------

